# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  "Panairi i Librit"

## fisniku-student

Ne kete Temë,Lypset apo kerkohet nga Ju:

*-Ti Propozoni te tjereve nje Liber qe keni lexuar ju...

-Te sjellni Linqe te Librave ,qe mendoni se ia vlejnë per tu Lexuar...

-Te Informoni Per Ndonje Liber te Ri qe eshte Botuar apo Perkthyer ne Gjuhen Shqipe...

-Te Sjellni Adresa te dedikuara per shitblerjen e Librit ne Internet...
dhe
-Te Informoni Per Panairët e Librit te cilet mbahen per Qdo Vitë ne Trojet Shqiptare...* 

Librat te cilet kerkohen,duhet te jenë Per pos me permbajtje te Karakterit Islam edhe Libra me permbajtje shkencore dhe te Fushave te ndryshme te jetes,te cilat libra me Kusht qe te mos Jenë ne Kundershtim me Moralin...

Idea eshte qe te ngritet Interesimi dhe vetedijesimi ndaj Librit ,dhe kontributi juaj me propozimet/preferencat/Sygjerimet/Informimet e juaja per nje Liber,eshte qe te ia lehtesoni dikujt rrugen deri tek Libri,duke keshilluar dhe Propozuar per Nje liber te caktuar i cili ka vlera ...

Kaloni mire dhe Punë te Frytshme....

----------


## fisniku-student

Ky eshte nje Link i nje WebFaqeje ,e cila ka disa Libra te mirë ne Dispozicion,te cilet mund te i shkarkoni nese deshironi>>>

*www.libraria-islame.com*

----------


## LuKoLi

Përshëndetje dhe përgëzime për temën e dobishëm vëlla i nderuar.

http://network-ks.com/Feja-islame/Libraria%20islame/
:....&
http://www.horizonti.com/muslimani/hyrja.html 

Ku do të gjeni : 

*Historia Islame
Jeta e Muhammedit a.s.
Përkthimi i Kur'ani në gjuhë të huaja
Hadithet - tradita e Pejgamberit a.s.
Biblioteka Islame
Leksikoni Islame
Mësime Islame
Tema Islame
Arti Islam
Lajme*

----------


## Arrnubi

Eselamu alejkum!

Po ju sjell linkun e shtepise botuese *Gjurma* ne Prishtine

*http://gjurma-botime.com/*

----------


## qorri_30

> Po ju sjell linkun e shtepise botuese Gjurma ne Prishtine
> 
> http://gjurma-botime.com/





Alejkum Selam....


Kisha nje verejtje , per sa i perket librarive islame .


Ne faqen qe na propozoi Arrnubi rreklamoheshin libra ne shitje , dhe ne faqen kryesore thuhej ....

Misioni jonë është që të jemi prijës në plotësimin e nevojave të popullit tonë me literaturën që na njeh me Krijuesin dhe promovon vlerat sublime humane

Kam gati nje vit qe po i shtoj biblotekes time , literature ISLAME . Kam nje verejtje per shtepite e botimit , bottuesit & librashitsit .... Ne tirane literatura Islame shitet mjaft shtrenjt . Nje miku im librashites me ftoi te blija nje liber te porsa ardhur me Hadithe , libri ishte mjaft i bukur , por kushtonte 1650 lek te reja . Une jam i bindur qe ato Hadithe vlejn shume , por jo te konvertuara ne shuma te kripura per lexuesin . Do i beja nje apel botuesve dhe shtepive te botimit te jen me te arsyeshem ne cmimet e librave , fundja le te shpenzojn me pak me zbukurimin e kopertinave .

----------


## fisniku-student

Nje Liber qe Sapo e Perfundova se Lexuari dhe qe ju Propozoj ta Lexoni eshte ky:

*Per Ty Rini...*-_"Mehmeti nga Dyzgje"_

Autor dhe Njekohesisht Protagonist i kesaj Ngjarje Dramatike,eshte *Halit Ertegrul*

_Shkurtimisht rreth Permbajtjes:_
Ky Halit Ertegrul ,Me Profesion Profesor,tregon rreth nje ngjarje ,me nje Student te tij ,i cili Student nga Jeta e shfrenuar ,kishte humbur Besimin ne Zot dhe Ishte Bere Ateist i Njemendet,dhe gjestet e tij ishin vulgare dhe rrebele dhe jetonte nje jetë pa rregulla...

Mirpo Ky Profesori i cili kishte nje Edukim te mire ne Islam,me butesin e tij te nje Muslimani te edukuar,Arriti qe me Dawetin dhe Keshillat e arta ,per nje Periudhe te caktuar ta Frymezoj me Ndihmen e Allahut dhe ta kthej ne nje Musliman te devotshem,sa qe Perfundimi i ketij Studenti apo Vdekja e tij ishte Shehid,sepse ky Mehmeti dhe te dy Prinderit e Tij ,vdiqen duke Bere Namaz,ne shtepin e tyre ,gjatë nje Termeti 7.5 shkallesh qe Rrenoi shtepin e tyre...

Ne kete Liber do te mund te perfitoni shume Shembuj dhe Mesazhe te Kjarta ,se si duhet te veproj Nje Njeri ne situata dhe Momente te caktuara ne Jetë...

----------


## Mbarësori

> Alejkum Selam....
> 
> 
> Kisha nje verejtje , per sa i perket librarive islame .
> 
> 
> Ne faqen qe na propozoi Arrnubi rreklamoheshin libra ne shitje , dhe ne faqen kryesore thuhej ....
> 
> Misioni jonë është që të jemi prijës në plotësimin e nevojave të popullit tonë me literaturën që na njeh me Krijuesin dhe promovon vlerat sublime humane
> ...


Pajtohem me kërkesën tënde. E kam parasysh se bëhen shumë harxhime gjatë botimit: përkthimi, lektorimi, recenzimi, shtypi, shitja; mirëpo standardi është i tillë i lexuesve që çmimet që momentalisht sillen në treg për të janë të larta.
Sikur të bëhej me kopertina më të thjeshta, me letër më standarde, besoj se për 15-20% do lirohej cmimi.

Unë kam pasë punë me botim dhe e di sa është e mundur kërkesa e mësiprme e vëllait.

Mbarësori!

----------


## fisniku-student

*ketu jan Disa Libra qe mund ti shkarkoni>>*

*http://web.ukonline.co.uk/shqip/libr...p_albanur.html*

*http://edukataislame.com/kuranoteka/*

*Si dhe kjo qe eshte ne Perpunim e siper...*

*http://www.librariaislame.org/*

----------


## fisniku-student

Artikullit të gjatë me titull *“Lamtumira e udhëtarit të përhershëm”* të cilin e kam shkruar në vitet e shtatëdhjeta në revistën “Diyanet”, ia bëra disa shtesa më vonë që kështu të bëhet një libër i vogël. Qëllimi im ishte që të ofroj njohuri të shkurtra dhe të qarta rreth “sjelljeve dhe qëndrimeve tona para vdekjes, për detyrat tona ndaj saj, për keqkuptimet dhe realizimet e gabuara” dhe kështu t’u ndihmoj sado pak në këtë aspekt bashkëfetarëve të mi. Qëllimi im u realizua dhe libri u pranua për botim nga Türkiye Diyanet Vakfı dhe kështu disa herë u botua me një tirazh të madh. 
Propozimin e vëllait që deshi ta përktheje këtë libër në gjuhën shqipe po ashtu e pranova me plot falënderime dhe kënaqësi. Përmes kontributit dhe vullnetit të tij, ky libër arriti në duar të vëllezërve tanë myslimanë shqipfolës, ashtu që edhe unë përmes këtij libri do të jem në bisedë me ta. 
Myslimanët pa marrë parasysh se ku gjenden dhe pa marrë parasysh se nën hijen e cilit flamur jetojnë, ata janë vëllezër të njëri-tjetrit. Kjo lidhje vëllazërimi që e ka krijuar Islâmi (feja jonë e përbashkët), do të zgjasë “deri në varr”. Për ta ruajtur nderin dhe vlerën tonë, këtë vëllazëri duhet ta përhapim edhe më tepër, gjë që arrihet me njohjen e njëri-tjetrit. Prandaj, nëse ky libër i vogël edhe vetëm me një pikë uji e spërkat në këtë çështje, do ta arrije qëllimin e tij. 
Ua dërgoj falënderimet e mia shërbyesve dhe ndihmëtarëve.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Bibloteka Islame*

http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Delphi/6875/libra.html

----------


## hubejb

Nuk pajtohem aspak qe librat e mire dhe me vlere te botohen me kopertine te keqe apo me lektorim te keq vetem e vetem qe te perfitohet ne cmim, per mua me mire eshte qe mos ta blej librin dhe te shkoj ta mar hua dhe ta lexoj se sa ta blej nje liber me mbeshtjelles te dobet.

----------


## altin55

Es Selamu Alejkum 

www.rrugetepaqes.net 

ketu keni libra dhe DVD ne shitje nga dijetaret e hakut, gjithashtu mund ti beni dhe pjyetje direkt hoxhes. Kete faqe e ka nje vella nga Lushnja Mr. Bledar Karaj el Albani, student për doktoratë, në degën "El Fikhu ue Usuluhu", në Jordani 

Lusim Allahun e Madheruar ti japi sukses vellait se megjithmend eshte duke bere pune te mire 

selamu alejkum

----------


## eldonel

Libri

SEKRETI I SUNDIMIT TË BOTËS

----------


## Besi3

Ja edhe ne kete forum Mund ti gjeni disa libra te dobishme:

http://mitrovisioni.com/forumi/forumdisplay.php?f=27

http://forumi.mitrovisioni.com


Sheikh Albani Pyetje -Pergjegje 

Fjalor Shqip - Arabisht - Anglisht 

Jeta E Profetit Muhamed 

Daveti Në Shtëpi 

Teksti i Tre themeleve bazë 

Keshf esh-shubuhat 

40 Hadithe Kudsi

----------


## fisniku-student

*Nje Link ku mund te porositni per te Bler Libra te Ndryshem te Shtepis Botuese te Caktuar...*

http://www.furkan.com.mk/botimet.html

----------


## burbuqe1

Selam alejkum

Tituj te dy librave qe ia vlen t'i lexoni, nese nuk i keni lexuar deri tash: 

"Ballafaqimi me brengat dhe streset" - Muhamed Salih El Munexhid

" Ti mund te behesh gruaja me e lumtur ne bote"- Aidel Karni

----------


## fisniku-student

*Kur'ani në jetën e përditshme*

*(Hajjah Liza Abdullah)*


_Fjala e përkthyesit_

Falënderimet dhe lëvdatat e shumta i takojnë vetëm Krijuesit, Sunduesit të kësaj Gjithësie, ndërsa përshëndetjet më të sinqerta i përkasin të dërguarit të fundit, Muhammedit a.s. shokëve të tij dhe mbarë pasuesve gjerë në Ditën e Llogarisë.



Libri Kur'ani në Jetën e Përditshme është një punë mjaft e çmuar e autores Haxha Liza Abdullah, e cila gjatë punës së saj në hartimin e tij është munduar të sjellë tema të ndryshme të përditshmërisë sonë, duke i argumentuar ato me vargje kur'anore. Krahas ajeteve, autorja është orvatur që temat t'i ilustrojë edhe me shembuj praktikë, që lexuesi të mund ta jetojë temën dhe ta ndiejë rëndësinë e saj në jetën tonë të përditshme. Nuk ka dyshim se libri synon përmirësimin e individit dhe shoqërisë, duke i dhuruar një imazh më të mirë nga ajo që gëzonin dikur. Ai është një punë mjaft e çmuar, e cila në çastin më të duhur sheh dritën me sy, ndërkohë që rininë islame në mbarë globin e ka kapluar injoranca dhe më tutje kjo injorancë është ujitur me vite, duke i ushqyer muslimanët me libra e lexime boshe që si burim kishin mendjen e devijuar. Si rezultat i tërë kësaj, autorja ka ardhur me një grup temash me përmbajtje mjaft të thukët, prandaj, kam bindjen se lexuesi do të ketë rastin ta lexojë brenda një kohe të shkurtër dhe ta kuptojë rëndësinë e jetës së tij si mëkëmbës i Zotit në tokë dhe si qenie me mision të posaçëm.

Vlen të përmendet se në këtë libër nuk është spikatur asnjë hadith (thënie) i të Dërguarit a.s. . Vetë fakti se autorja ka kohë që merret me punime në fushën e Tefsirit Tematik shpjegon sjelljen e argumenteve kur'anore që kanë të bëjnë me temat përkatëse, pa e cekur fare shkencën e hadithit. Kam bindjen se në të ardhmen, autorja do të na lejojë t'i shtojmë çdo teme edhe nga një hadith, çka do të ishte në favor të lexuesit.

Lexuesi do të ketë rastin që gjatë leximit të këtij libri, të njihet me aspektet praktike të jetës së tij dhe mënyrën e të zbatuarit të Kur'anit gjatë 24-orëshit, duke filluar nga dalja prej shtëpisë, mirësjellja, përshëndetja, përgjegjësia, mënyra e veshjes, pastërtia, të biseduarit, fjalori, morali, etika e ndërveprimeve, pasuria, premtimet, gënjeshtra, shejtani, bixhozi e pijet alkoolike, higjiena, rregullat ushqimore, namazi, lëmosha, shëndeti, familja, frika, vuajtja dhe lumturia, durimi (sabri) e më në fund vdekja. Pra, secili nga ne, herët apo vonë, do të ballafaqohet me temat e sipërshënuara, prandaj është koha për t'u parapërgatitur, në mënyrë që kur të sprovohemi me to, të jemi të gatshëm që t'i kalojmë me sukses, gjithnjë duke u mbështetur në dritën e Kur'anit.

Të dashur lexues , vërtet libri është qëndisur ashtu si duhet dhe si i tillë, do të ketë efektin e tij duke ngjallur sadopak besimin e individit dhe shoqërisë në një anë, dhe duke përmirësuar moralin dhe ndërgjegjen e tyre në anën tjetër.

Lusim Allahun e Madhërishëm, që autoren e librit dhe të gjithë ata që punuan në botimin e tij t'i shpërblejë me të mirat e kësaj bote dhe asaj që vjen. Këtu do të falënderoja zotërinjtë Ermal Bega, Ejup Ramadani, znj. Jeta Islami dhe Rahmah Ramli Dragusha, të cilët më përkrahën në çdo moment dhe më ndihmuan deri në realizimin e versionit përfundimtar të librit në shqip, gjë për të cilën u jam mirënjohës nga zemra.

----------


## fisniku-student

Libri "*Një Buqetë Lulesh Per Femijen Tuaj*" i Autorit dhe Dijaterit te madh *Ibn Kajjim el Xheuzije* eshte ndoshta prej librave te vetem te perkthyera ne gjuhen shqipe ,por padyshim me i miri i ketij lloji apo te kesaj tematike .

Nese nje Prinder deshiron qe per femijen e tij te pergadis nje Buqet Lulesh ,ateher ia vlenë qe gjatë gjith jetes ta furnizoj me keto perla qe ka ky liber.

D.m.th Muslimani ka per obligim qe te beje perpjekje ne edukim te femijeve te tij,ne menyre qe te gezoj nje frut te hajrit nga femija i tij ne te ardhmen ,dhe pse jo te Edukosh Femijen Tuaj ,qe ai te beje Dua per ty dhe te te rrespektoj si duhet.

----------


## fisniku-student

Ne kete Liber "*Islami i Keqkuptuar dhe Fatëkeqesia Boterore*" te Autorit te rrespektuar dhe analistit te qeshtjeve politike dhe fushave te Letersis *Dr Milazim Krasniqi*..

Ku Autori i ketij Libri shtjellon mjaft bukur dhe kjart se si Islami ne kete Kohe keqkuptohet qellimisht dhe demtohet pafajsisht. Ne kete Liber Poashtu Autori tregon dhe jep ide te kjarta se si Islami duhet te i kundervihet ketyre Padrejtesive dhe Se si duhet te veproj Islami ne kete Kohe "Moderne" ,si duhet te Veprojn Muslimanet dhe Shoqeria Intelektuale Islame ne inkuadrimin e tyre ne Shoqerin Moderne ,ne menyre qe te ndikojn dhe te fusin Edukaten Islame ne ato fusha te rendesishme per Shoqerin.

----------


## eldonel

Doli nga shtypi Tefsiri i Ibni Kethirit (pjesa e dytë) 



Fondacioni i Rinisë Islame në Cyrih prej themelimit të tij në vitin 2002 ka bërë aktivitete në fusha të ndryshme. Ajo në të cilën Fondacioni është i fokusuar është botimi i literaturës Islame në gjuhën shqipe. Prej vitit 2002 e deri më tani FRI ka botuar 50 libra të ndryshme Islame në gjuhën shqipe si dhe shumë CD e DVD filma e dokumentarë të dubluar dhe autorial në gjuhën shqipe. 

Botimi i fundit tani është vepra e Tefsirit të Ibni Kethirit, e cila është përkthyer nga profesori i nderuar nga Tetova Mr.Bashkim Aliu. Profesori këtë punë të vështirë e nisi nga viti 2007 ku në të punoi pa ndërpre ku ne dritë tani doli pjesa e dytë e Tefsirit e përkthyer me një mjeshtri të veçantë e cila e dallon nga aspekti profesional i përkthimit po ashtu edhe ajo teknike. Pjesa e dytë tani vetëmse ka dalë në shitje kurse pjesa tjetër pritet të del në muajit Nëntor të këtij viti. Shpresojmë se tefsiri do të kompletohet së shpejti edhe me pjesët tjera ku do të ketë 7 pjesë.

Fondacioni tani ka sinkronizuar edhe filmin Muhammedi a.s., profet i fundit pastaj Kabili dhe Habili, Jetimi dhe tani ka filluar që të sinkronizoj filmin Mesazhi, filmin e Profetit Muhammed a.s..

Nga Fondacioni i Rinisë Islame pritet që në të ardhmën të kemi ende befasi të tjera që befasi të tilla ende nuk ka menduar askush deri më tani ti realizoj.

Shpresojmë që Allahu të i begatoj me të mira dhe të i bënë pishtarë të dijës Islame në trojet tona.



Ue Selamun Alejkum

Behar Beqiri

Prishtinë

----------

